# History of the Colnago Logo?



## Abaddon (Feb 27, 2004)

Hopefully the Colnago historians can help me with these questions. During a group ride this weekend I was asked what’s the history behind the Colnago logo? Is there a reason for Ernesto’s choice in the club icon?

Thank you,
Abaddon


----------



## gdtrfb24 (Jan 1, 1970)

Here you go....it's an excerpt from an interview with Ernesto with Cycling News.

CN: And that day in 1970 when Michele Dancelli won Milano-San Remo for Molteni, the first time an Italian rider had triumphed in 16 years? 

EC: That was very special day as well. Dancelli was on a solo break and he had great legs, he had won the Trofeo Laigueglia just a month before. Mr. Molteni was in the team car with me and Albani. As San Remo got closer, Molteni leaned out of the car and told Dancelli 'if you win, I'll give you the (Molteni) factory!'. When the news came that (Eric) Leman was chasing solo behind, Mr. Molteni yelled even more at Dancelli, but the gap was steady, 2'15". When Dancelli hit the Poggio climb, Albani said 'he's done it' and he did. Mr. Molteni was so happy and he ended up giving Dancelli a big bonus for his win. That Milano-San Remo win inspired me to change the logos on my bikes. It was like I had an ace up my sleeve that day, with Dancelli winning the race on my bike. So to commemorate this great win, I changed the logo from the eagle to the 'Asso di Fiori' (Ace of Clubs) later that year. 


http://www.cyclingnews.com/sponsors/italia/2004/colnago/?id=colnago1


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

It should also be pointed out that the city of San Remo is known in Italy as "la citta' dei fiori" or the city of flowers, so to win in the city of flowers also had added significance. The 'club' suit in cards is known as "fiori" in Italian, so to translate "il fiore Colnago" into English would properly give two interpretations: 'the Colnago club' or 'the Colnago flower'. Neither gives the double entendre that exists in the Italian original.


----------



## Americano_a_Roma (Feb 10, 2005)

I'd add that I've read that the club was an attractive logo because it was relatively easy to cut into the lugs of steel bikes using a drill: three holes, cut out the "stem" and you're good to go. I've heard the same thing about the DeRosa heart logo.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

gdtrfb24 said:


> Here you go....it's an excerpt from an interview with Ernesto with Cycling News.
> 
> CN: And that day in 1970 when Michele Dancelli won Milano-San Remo for Molteni, the first time an Italian rider had triumphed in 16 years?
> 
> ...


HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYY!!! WHAT happened to parts 7 and so on! Did they never finish the interviews?


----------



## Abaddon (Feb 27, 2004)

*Thank you...*

gdtrfb24, dnalsaam, and Americano_a_Roma. That was exactly the information I was looking for.


----------



## zenbicyclewerks (Sep 4, 2013)

the reason behind the club, was Ernesto is always striving to be the best.. to be the ace... since he feels you can never settle and claim to be the best.. so the club was chosen, because the spade represents the top... the best...


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

did ya even read the thread?


----------

